# 12ft early 70's jon boat... "Buckshot"



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 10, 2012)

here is my 1974 Starcraft (i think?) 12ft flat bottom jon boat... picked up the boat and trailer off Craigslist for $200 and then started my modifications. 

-first i pressure washed the boat and trailer to get off all the crap from sitting for many years.
-then came a new transom since the old one was rotted away to nothing.
-turned the trailer into a flat-bed to haul my motorcycle as well as the boat.
-added carpeted floors/seats and also a casting deck.
-scored two swivel seats from craiglsist!
-added two tone paint and there she is... 
-40lb Minn Kota trolling motor for now.

got to take "Buckshot" out on her maiden voyage today in my buddy's lake. i cant believe how stable the boat is with all the extra weight i added and the swivel seats. even standing on the casting deck is super stable. my buddy is jealous cause my little 12ft with the 40lb thrust motor is faster than his 14ft tracker topper with a 55lb thrust motor! haha... 


When I picked her up




My Bronco and newly bought boat!


Had to make sure she floats! lol... 






















I even let my girl drive (since she let me buy the boat! haha...)




My Fiance is pretty cute... 






Thats me speeding faster than my buddy


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice job doesn't look like the same boat. Amazing what a bath and some new paint does.

Your right your girlfriend is cute.. \/ =P~


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 10, 2012)

Good mod, good color combo too. Did u make storage under the casting deck? How about some cloeup pixs of the boat and your work :WELCOME: :WELCOME:


----------



## Gear Dog (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice job, looks clean


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 10, 2012)

i am not finished with the boat yet but i do plan on adding storage under the casting deck. as of now the deck is removable in case i want the added space. i also built a "cooler livewell" that i will post pictures of and other detailed pictures later. thank you guys for the nice comments! please feel free to ask any questions and give any advice or concerns! i am completely new to this haha... next priorities are getting the boat and trailer titled/registered in my name so i am legal and then thinking about buying a 5hp outboard. anyone have any experience with an outboard and a light/small 12ft jon boat? is 5hp too small? mainly fishing in lakes/rivers/and occasional intercoastal/bay on super flat days.


----------



## J.P. (Jun 11, 2012)

nice.

i'm a small boat/small motor guy, and i'd say 5hp will have plenty of push for your current rig, but that will depend on how much mods (weight) you decide add later. check the boat tag for recommended max hp, do not exceed it.
i imagine you'd want to have more room on a 12ft boat, so i'd suggest getting a gas motor with a built in tank. carrying a small jerry can of extra fuel takes up less space compared to most external gas tanks.

based on the way you mounted your rear seat, it could be advisable to get a long shaft motor, then add an elevated motor mount so that you can operate the motor comfortably without stooping down. short shaft motor is workable too. it's just a matter of compromise.


----------



## soccerdan90 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good looking Bud Light Platinum! Oh and the boats alright too. lol. Good job.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 11, 2012)

@ J.P. thanks for the input! i wont be adding too much more weight except a cooler for the beer/fish! lol... unfortunately my boat tag is half missing and the half thats missing is the one with all the important information. so im pretty much guessing on everything i do? i have a HIN but wasnt able to get much information off of that. the guy i bought the boat from has an old 5hp outboard that he will sell me for $100 but it doesnt run right now. he says all i need to do is rebuild the carbs and it will be good to go. i am an automotive mechanic so i have no problem rebuilding the carbs. i just hope thats all thats wrong with it! but for $100 i guess its worth the risk? 

does anyone know how to figure out information about a boat based off of the HIN?


----------



## ckr74 (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the swimming pool pic. Is it stocked?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 11, 2012)

so here is a few more pictures...

this is the transom when i got it...



and here is after i got done with it... 3/4 plywood (non pressure treated)



added a pole holder today!





and a shot of my 40lb trolling motor


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 11, 2012)

Best $25 you could spend on that trailer....and you won't have to "hang it on the fence" to get the boat to drain.


https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-swing-back-trailer-jack-41005.html


----------



## Kismet (Jun 11, 2012)

I admit to having a HUGE bias, but consider...carefully...getting an older 3 hp Evinrude or Johnson light twin. Thirty-two pounds and as reliable as gravity. 

Really a nice looking craft. Well done. =D>


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 11, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I admit to having a HUGE bias, but consider...carefully...getting an older 3 hp Evinrude or Johnson light twin. Thirty-two pounds and as reliable as gravity.
> 
> Really a nice looking craft. Well done. =D>




thank you for your advise and compliment! do you think that a 3hp will be powerfull enough to push the boat pretty quick? im not trying to be a speed demon but i dont want to be left in the dust by my future father-in-law with his 9.9 on his 14ft. id like to see somewhere around 15mph?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 11, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> Best $25 you could spend on that trailer....and you won't have to "hang it on the fence" to get the boat to drain.
> 
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-swing-back-trailer-jack-41005.html




definately going to look into something like that! the pictures of the trailer propped up on the fence are at the guys house that i bought it at. right now i have it propped up on the hitch of my bronco so it is slanted backwards but that trailer jack is a must in the future!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 11, 2012)

Naw, the 3 hp wouldn't do what you want.

But they're just cute as hell. 

Not sure that boat would be a good choice on the intercoastal and bay water, but whatever your choice, be safe.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 12, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Naw, the 3 hp wouldn't do what you want.
> 
> But they're just cute as hell.
> 
> Not sure that boat would be a good choice on the intercoastal and bay water, but whatever your choice, be safe.




ya im not sure that my boat will be a good choice for the bay or intercoastal either lol... i was thinking about super flat days but even then id have to be carefull! thank you for your help! im going on saturday to look at a 5hp for $100 and if its in pretty good shape i may end up getting it. the guy says he ran it last year on a 14ft boat but with two people and against a current it didnt have quite enough "umph". so maybe it will be good for my little 12? if not then i can always clean it up and sell it!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 12, 2012)

next on the agenda....

-fixing a few leaks i found on her first trip on the water... as well as adding a bilge pump 

-focusing on storage!!! thinking about cutting into the back bench and figuring out some way to hold some hard plastic tackle storage cases. also wanting to put a flap/hinge in the front deck for storage underneath. 

-need to strap down the battery. it bounces around when trailering and is banging up my boat! 

-design/build a mounting bracket for the trolling motor i have now to be mounted on the front. (thanks to this website i have several ideas to choose from! 

-then run wiring thru out the boat with quick disconnect for the trolling motor, and a control panel for bilge pump, cooler livewell, and possible lights. 

-a few other small odds and ends... cleats, pole holders, maybe some type of mount for a big beach umbrella for some shade? lol...


----------



## J.P. (Jun 14, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> the guy i bought the boat from has an old 5hp outboard that he will sell me for $100 but it doesnt run right now. he says all i need to do is rebuild the carbs and it will be good to go. i am an automotive mechanic so i have no problem rebuilding the carbs. i just hope thats all thats wrong with it! but for $100 i guess its worth the risk?


aside from the carb rebuild, it could be wise to check/replace the impeller, spark plugs, gear oil and fuel lines before taking it to the water. good luck. looking forward to more photos.




> does anyone know how to figure out information about a boat based off of the HIN?


you can also search for a similar boat and ask the owner.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 14, 2012)

so i finally figured out who the manufacturer of my boat is... i went to this website https://www.doj.state.wi.us/dles/cibmanuals/files/Code/HTML/boatmakeandbrandnamecodes.htm
and was able to find the MIC based off my HIN the first three letters of my HIN are DEM which means Delhi Mfg. Corp.... unfortunately i am having a hard time finding any info about who Delhi is? anyone out there know anything about them? id really like to know my max hp rating and max load/capacity rating! 


p.s. gonna do some more work on the boat this weekend and hopefully have a couple of videos to post in the next few days as well as plenty of pictures...


----------



## Kismet (Jun 14, 2012)

My 12 ft river boat is a Delhi.

Googling my way around, found this, a segment of a history by a guy who worked for them.

Here's all I have:


> _
> 
> Our aluminum boats were the biggest sellers nationally and as I said earlier, their production was continued. We made aluminum boats for Bass Pro Shops, Bass Tracker, Sears, Montgomery Wards, and several other companies. Our aluminum boats were amongst the best "store chainline" boats ever built. The aluminum we used was thicker than anyone elses. As in our high end glass boats quality was our goal. In the glass boats we did things like put an .004 thick extra coat of clear gel to protect the paint and metal flake from UHV (fading), small scratches, and make the boat easier to clean and keep clean. We were very proud of our hatch and live well door hinges. If you noticed, they were chrome plated and held in place by bolts with self locking nuts. Ranger, and the rest used those cheap, stamped "piano" hinges that were hard to tighten and harder to replace. We used a better grade of pumps in our live wells and bilges, and much more. We even sprayed over the exposed fiberglass in the fuel compartment with clear gel.
> 
> ...



Have fun. Neat lil boat.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 14, 2012)

that is pretty neat! that explains why the Sears Jon boat looks identical to my boat!

i found a little bit also... apparently they were the first to build the "tracker" boat also!

“We got all the prototypes in, looked them all over, put motors on them, and ran them,” Campbell said. “Finally, we decided that Delhi had made the best boat. We built about 50 boats to start with and equipped them with 35 horsepower Johnson motors.”

according to this website: https://www.trackerboats.com/pressroom/387-Jon-Boat-to-Bass-Boat--How-TRACKER-Revolutionized-an-Industry.cfm


do you have a link with pictures to your boat?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 14, 2012)

Here you go, a thread from TinBoats, and a couple of other images.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=25858&start=15







Most recent


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 15, 2012)

J.P. said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > the guy i bought the boat from has an old 5hp outboard that he will sell me for $100 but it doesnt run right now. he says all i need to do is rebuild the carbs and it will be good to go. i am an automotive mechanic so i have no problem rebuilding the carbs. i just hope thats all thats wrong with it! but for $100 i guess its worth the risk?


aside from the carb rebuild, it could be wise to check/replace the impeller, spark plugs, gear oil and fuel lines before taking it to the water. good luck. looking forward to more photos.

yes definitely! i am an automotive mechanic but never worked on an outboard motor? but the basics like spark plugs, oil, fuel lines i should be ok with... how about the impeller? do i just want to make sure a good stream of water is shooting out?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 15, 2012)

@ Kismet


good/clean looking boat! i love the classic outboard!!!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 15, 2012)

ok so tomorrow after work i am going to do a few quick modifications to the boat... then my girl and i are going to take "buckshot" out on her first actual fishing voyage. my buddy lives on a decent size private lake so i can take the boat out without being registered. ill let you all know how it does and hopefully have some new pictures with bass to show! 

also... "buckshot" is the boats name because there are several bullet holes in the boat and it looks like someone shot it with a shotgun


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 16, 2012)

some new additions and new pictures... 


i got a bilge pump today to help with the very small leak my boat has. looks awesome and works amazing!!! 












i also put together a battery hold down... just 2x4 for now. will be carpeted later.




heres a nice shot of my Bronco and Buckshot at the local bait store...




and here is us out on the water! 






my hottie fiance making my boat look good! 





home made cooler livewell


----------



## diabetik11 (Jun 16, 2012)

just wondering but how the heck do you see your boat when you back it into the water?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 16, 2012)

diabetik11 said:


> just wondering but how the heck do you see your boat when you back it into the water?




haha... very funny cause its true! all i can see in my mirrors while driving down the road is just the top of the back seat and thats it! lol... backing up i can see out the back window and when i sit up tall i can see most of the boat/trailer


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 16, 2012)

well... i did it! i went out and bought an outboard for $100!! the guy told me it is a 5hp and that it ran great the last time he used it... that was several years ago. i did a little research and found out that it is a 1974 ESKA 7hp not 5hp... which i am super happy about  anyone know anything about ESKA outboards? anyone have one? also... before i put some fuel in it and try to start it up what are some other things i should check? i am planning on cleaning/rebuilding the carb but after that i have no idea what else to do? 

anyways... heres some pictures!






my fiance "working" on the boat with me...


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 16, 2012)

Was that a bass pro shops crappie max I spie in your rod holder? 8)


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 16, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Was that a bass pro shops crappie max I spie in your rod holder? 8)




thats a very good eye you have there! haha... i have that paired with a 6ft bass pro light weight rod ($10) plus the reel = $30 total and i love it!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 17, 2012)

Youre making great progress! I bet the motor will provide enough power.... What did you use to cut the bilge hole? Im thinking about installing one, but am fretting over making the hole... Keep the pics coming! (of the boat, of course :roll: )


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 17, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > Was that a bass pro shops crappie max I spie in your rod holder? 8)
> ...


Haha.. Mine is on a uncle mikes 5' 6" ultra light. I LOVE it.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 17, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Youre making great progress! I bet the motor will provide enough power.... What did you use to cut the bilge hole? Im thinking about installing one, but am fretting over making the hole... Keep the pics coming! (of the boat, of course :roll: )




well the fitting says "Fits 3/4in hole" but all i had was a 1in hole saw... i held the two up to eachother and finally said "screw it!" and drilled the hole haha... it fits perfectly! i am glad i installed the bilge although after i plugged most of the holes i didnt really have much of a need for a pump! it still leaks but just a tiny bit... so after an hour or so the bilge is kinda needed? i got a 500gph bilge pump from bass pro for $20 and the fitting was $3.99 i think? and i used a piece of rubber hose i had laying around. much cheaper than the $40 kit at walmart!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 17, 2012)

ok... so here is a video of the outboard today!!! all i did was cleaned a little rust out of the gas can, replaced the old fuel line.... added gas and she started and ran for me!!!  i am soo stoked that i have a working outboard for $100! i opened the carb bowl and it was completely spotless and the rubber gaskets were in good shape so i just put it back together and left it alone. im gonna run some seafoam thru it (miracle worker) and hopefully it will run like a scalded dog!!!  

here is the video:

https://youtu.be/caJ_aBKHkAY

feel free to let me know what you think! also... i know the engine is air cooled but from what i understand there is a water pump that cools the exhaust? should i be able to see water spitting out somewhere or does that all take place underneath of the water? id like to know whether my impeller is bad or not before i go tearing apart the lower unit to replace it? anyone know anything about these old ESKA motors?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 17, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > theyyounggun said:
> ...




ive got an Ugly Stick 5'6'' ultra light with 4lb mono thats my main pole!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 17, 2012)

The waterpump appearantly is designed to work only when you are in gear. Unless its actually a 3 or 5hp in which case there is no pump. But the 7hp does have one, again only works when gear is engaged. Thats all I know...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> The waterpump appearantly is designed to work only when you are in gear. Unless its actually a 3 or 5hp in which case there is no pump. But the 7hp does have one, again only works when gear is engaged. Thats all I know...




oh sweet! thats what i thought? i was scared that it was broke cause it wasnt pumping in neutral but that makes sense cause if the prop shaft isnt spinning then what would spin the impeller? so i think that my outboard is ready to roll the way it is!  just need to pressure wash it, sand/paint it and im going to change the gear oil in the lower unit just as a precautionary! 


i got my temporary registration at DMV today so hopefully i can take her out in a real lake and use the outboard this weekend!!! im so excited to see how she does!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2012)

Your enthusiasm is contagious and a delight.

I wish you many years of happy and fulfilling boating and fishing.

_(You do know, don't you, that you now are embarking on a life-long addiction of sorts?  )_


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Your enthusiasm is contagious and a delight.
> 
> I wish you many years of happy and fulfilling boating and fishing.
> 
> _(You do know, don't you, that you now are embarking on a life-long addiction of sorts?  )_




haha... my fiance says "your addicted!!!" lol... i grew up fishing all my life in south florida and my dad has always had a boat. but now i FINALLY have my OWN boat and i want nothing more than to make it amazing and enjoy using it to the fullest! thank you for the well wishes and im glad i can pass on some of my excitement to others!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

so a couple new additions to "Buckshot"... nothing major yet but some plans are in effect for this week!

i added a couple handles to the back of the boat to help with loading/unloading. also... my trolling motor fasteners have to be tightened all the way with no threads left when i mount it to the transom. so i decided that with the addition of the new outboard i should add a little girth to the transom. its not finished yet. i need to seal the wood and the holes i drilled but its mocked up an in place for now.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 18, 2012)

Rattle can paint works really well, especially if you get the kind with the new nozzles that allow you to spray continuosly and in any direction incl upside down. For your hull, Id recommend painting with a good brush. Check out my build when I painted or check out Chitownbasser 's build here for his paintjob done rattle can and hand painted: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23613


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

here is a couple "Before and After" pictures...


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 18, 2012)

You gotta get the name Buckshot on it, and maybe some decals of bullet holes around the name...that would look sweeeet! You did a really nice job on your mod, exact,y the right amount for a boat taht size IMO.... =D>


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> You gotta get the name Buckshot on it, and maybe some decals of bullet holes around the name...that would look sweeeet! You did a really nice job on your mod, exact,y the right amount for a boat taht size IMO.... =D>




very funny you should say that... cause i already had the decal made up!  a buddy of mine just started his own decal company and made this up for me! just gotta find a place to put it? its a bigger than i thought it would be and wont fit on the back. i am thinking about making am aluminum plate to stick it on and putting it on the casting deck?


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!! Id put on the side, closer to the bow. Wow thats such a cool design incorporating the bullet hole in the 'o'.... Youre gonna turn heads with your rig!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 18, 2012)

That looks sweet! Does he have a website?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> That looks sweet! Does he have a website?




no website yet... just Facebook... here is his card though! ive seen alot of his work and its really good!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!! Id put on the side, closer to the bow. Wow thats such a cool design incorporating the bullet hole in the 'o'.... Youre gonna turn heads with your rig!




thank you! i cant wait... just hope the fish like it as much as i do!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

heres a question?... i see people talking about the size of their boat in 4 digits? like 1232... i know the 12 stands for length and the 32 im assuming is width? but where are they measuring the width? the width of the floor? or the width from one rail to the other?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 18, 2012)

Im really liking your trailer. Do you have any problems with the boat moving around any?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 18, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Im really liking your trailer. Do you have any problems with the boat moving around any?




no problems what-so-ever with movement... i have it ratchet strapped on the front hook and then ratchet strapped across the whole back. the only problem i have is with the 13in wheels/tires and the light weight it tends to bounce when i hit bumps more than id like it to! also the boat has gotten pretty heavy and loading/unloading with just me and my fiance is a pretty difficult task. so i may put a crank winch up front? but i still want to have the flat bottom for when i want to trailer my motorcycle or anything else. the trailer is a tilt trailer but it doesnt tilt all that easy? i dont know if the weight needs to be distributed further back behind the axle or what?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 19, 2012)

ok... TONS of new pictrues!!! did alot of work today!!! here we go...

so i finally got around to making that front storage hatch...




















then i started work on pole holders... 





and the finished product... (for now! haha)











i made some storage for my trolling motor and outboard in the back of my bronco


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 19, 2012)

Yup....youre definitely ADDICTED! Good job on the storage... Now on to your lighting system.... ;y


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Yup....youre definitely ADDICTED! Good job on the storage... Now on to your lighting system.... ;y




yes!!! i need bow/stern lights and also a courtesy light and some boat lights so i can see what i am doing at night 

.... and then a fish finder is in the works!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 19, 2012)

also scored this for FREE today... anyone know anything about these? is it worth my time to clean up and mount to my boat or would it be just as good if not better to rig a mount up front for my transom mount trolling motor thats alot newer and nicer looking?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> TheMaestro said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta get the name Buckshot on it, and maybe some decals of bullet holes around the name...that would look sweeeet! You did a really nice job on your mod, exact,y the right amount for a boat taht size IMO.... =D>
> ...




Nice logo. If he is a pro, he has reduction capabilities and the materials are almost a non-factor in single color work. Tell him it is too big and give him the above-waterline specs. He'll crank one out easily. He wants to see it, and maybe have a picture for promotional work, anyway.

Nice.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jun 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> also scored this for FREE today... anyone know anything about these? is it worth my time to clean up and mount to my boat or would it be just as good if not better to rig a mount up front for my transom mount trolling motor thats alot newer and nicer looking?


It would take up a TON of floor space when not in use.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 21, 2012)

been doing a little work in the past couple days... i changed the gear oil in the lower unit on my outboard (it was bone dry) and in the process i saw that the propeller was a little loose. so i took off the cotter pin and retaining nut to clean the threads before tightening it back up. found that the shear pin was broke in two pieces and that the retaining nut was plastic and stripped out! haha... put in a new shear pin and used a METAL lock nut and its all good as new! 

hoping to get out and see how the engine pushes the little boat around this weekend!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 21, 2012)

Your boat is coming out nice! Ive been keeping an eye on your progress, nice job. I just picked up a 12' w/trailer myself. It came with some mods already (2 swivel chairs mounted on carpeted seats, large section of carpeted flooring...) How stable is the boat with (2) adults? I did the same thing and put mine in my pool and it was fine with me and by son.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 22, 2012)

VIDEO TIME!!!! my friend took this with his Go-Pro and finally got around to uploading it to youtube... here is the link! this is the first time i had it in the water after all my modifications.


https://youtu.be/zFMpe1QFsDI

let me know what you guys think! and dont laugh to hard at me... i was excited to take the boat out for the first time! lol


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 22, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Your boat is coming out nice! Ive been keeping an eye on your progress, nice job. I just picked up a 12' w/trailer myself. It came with some mods already (2 swivel chairs mounted on carpeted seats, large section of carpeted flooring...) How stable is the boat with (2) adults? I did the same thing and put mine in my pool and it was fine with me and by son.




Thank you very much!!! my first "pool test" i had myself, my fiance, and her brother all in the boat and it was fine... thats when i decided it would be ok to do the modifications and add all that weight. with all the weight i added it is difficult to pick up and take to the lake but with two people its possible. as far as stability with two people... i love it! its not like being on an 18ft centerconsole... but it is really stable for what it is! i feel completely comfortable standing and fishing off the casting deck. do you have a build thread going? id love to see some pictures of what youve got!!!


tomorrow i am taking her out in a real lake with the outboard for the first time! ill let you all know how she does!!!!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey I like the video! It moves with the electric... I have a 9.9 outboard, but I think one day Ill justngo electric...much quieter, cleaner, easy starting.. I bet a 50lb thrust would have you planing and waking!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 22, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Hey I like the video! It moves with the electric... I have a 9.9 outboard, but I think one day Ill justngo electric...much quieter, cleaner, easy starting.. I bet a 50lb thrust would have you planing and waking!



i love that 40lb trolling motor... free by the way!  it works awesome for little ponds and lakes. but i would be lying if i said i am not super excited to see how the outboard works tomorrow!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 23, 2012)

My son and I both stood up and it wasnt bad...I wanted him to get used to the way it feels compared to our 16' we use on the intercoastal. Im going to have to take a few pics before I make any changes....Im def going to pick up a 53 thrust Minn Kota this week at Gander..they are on sale (rebate). Cant use gas on the local freshwater here, which I dont mind.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 23, 2012)

No build threar..yet. Good luck on the lake with your OB...that should be cool.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 23, 2012)

so today didnt go quite the way we had planned! haha... we were going to go bass and catfish fishing on base with my fiance and i on my boat and her dad and brother on their boat. well i am not military and her dad and brother are so we were going to use her brothers truck to pull my boat on base. meet time was 5:45am... weather was perfect!!! just one problem... her brother decided to go out last night drinking and didnt show up till 7am!!! so needless to say we were all a little frazzled... we decided to switch tactics and headed out for the intercoastal! a little salt water fishing for "buckshots" first trip out with an outboard engine. everything was awesome! engine ran great... boat was great... my fiance was great... we even tried popping out in the ocean cause it was super calm! we changed our minds pretty quick though and went back in the inlet and fished by the bridge. caught a bunch of flounder, a speckled trout, some spanish mackerel, and a couple of blues! all in all a pretty great day!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice! Not a bad fishing day at all... Im in Florida and fish the intercoastal with our 16'...not sure Id take my 12' jon out there though, especially on the weekend. Those yachts cant throw a nice wake, your a brave guy!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 24, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Nice! Not a bad fishing day at all... Im in Florida and fish the intercoastal with our 16'...not sure Id take my 12' jon out there though, especially on the weekend. Those yachts cant throw a nice wake, your a brave guy!




what part of Florida are you in? i am born and raised floridian! and yes... the intercoastal in west palm/ft lauderdale area gets crazy! but there is also minimum wake speed zones down there. the place i took my boat out yesterday was all no wake. but ya it was a little sketchy a couple times on my little boat! lol...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 24, 2012)

heres another video... just a short one of us crusing in Rudee Inlet back to the boat ramp.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQIwBMRBGCE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice work on those flounder & spanish macks...


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice! Im in Palm Coast...between St Augustine and Daytona. Plenty of fishing down here...love it. Im thinking about using mine in the skinnys now that I see how yours handled and after speaking with a couple of guys. Wanted to get out today but it keep raining...


----------



## Proyotehunter (Jun 25, 2012)

Great job, I have the same color combo on mine as well and love it.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 25, 2012)

That little Eska putts along real nice! Thats a cute match for your rig. In the last video, what is the white pole/rod beside the motor? 
(Also, thanks for not including any footage of you in a speedo :mrgreen: )


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 25, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice work on those flounder & spanish macks...




thank you! we were pulling in flounder left and right but they were all under limit size! i cant seem to find anything bigger than 17inches? need a new spot! lol..


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 25, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Nice! Im in Palm Coast...between St Augustine and Daytona. Plenty of fishing down here...love it. Im thinking about using mine in the skinnys now that I see how yours handled and after speaking with a couple of guys. Wanted to get out today but it keep raining...




i will fish the inlets and intercoastal waterways anytime with my outboard! i definitely recommend it! and i am very jealous of the fishing where you live! i miss it...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 25, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> That little Eska putts along real nice! Thats a cute match for your rig. In the last video, what is the white pole/rod beside the motor?
> (Also, thanks for not including any footage of you in a speedo :mrgreen: )




i still havent gotten to test it out at full throttle for more than a few seconds but it idles and starts very well! i love how the motor is a 74 and so is the boat! the white pole is the trolling motor. i have it tilted up when im not using it. it works great to have both the trolling motor and the outboard. i just use the outboard to get from point A to B and then use the trolling motor to maneuver around. 

haha... i was just about to put up a picture of me in a speedo! lol...


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 25, 2012)

I cant complain about the fishing. Im sure its just as good where you are now....

Funny on the speedo comment lol...but dont think your getting away with sneaking in a bikini shot of the other half! lol.....


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 25, 2012)

@ trueblue1970... she makes my boat look better!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 25, 2012)

+1


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 26, 2012)

one more picture from this weekend...

all loaded down and i think it still sits good in the water!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats sittin pretty good..is that with the battery in the back?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Thats sittin pretty good..is that with the battery in the back?




ya the battery is in the back along with the trolling motor, outboard, anchor, and 1gallon of spare gas.... i was originally thinking about putting the battery up front with the trolling motor up front also (and still may?) but i dont have reverse on the outboard and it really helps having the trolling motor in the back to maneuver around. do you think the boat needs more weight up front?


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 26, 2012)

And in that pic you are runnning you OB...so when stopped is your rear up a little higher? Thats pretty good with all that weight. Boat looks cool...I was thinking about going to a 14 but im going to stick with my 12. Did you add those clamps on your bilge?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 26, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> And in that pic you are runnning you OB...so when stopped is your rear up a little higher? Thats pretty good with all that weight. Boat looks cool...I was thinking about going to a 14 but im going to stick with my 12. Did you add those clamps on your bilge?




very true about the back end being higher when im not moving forward! do you have any pictures of your boat/build yet!? lol... i love looking at other people's boats... especially other 12ft flat bottoms! 

as far as the bilge... i bought a pair of alligator clips and clamped them on to the wires of the bilge. its just a temporary fix until i put together an electronic control panel. for now i connect the negative clip to the negative post on the battery and when i need to suck a little water out i just hook up the positive side for a few seconds. when its not connected to the positive battery terminal i have it clipped to the battery handle so its not just flopping around.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good idea with the clips and bilge. Im going to do the same thing for now...peace of mind having that for the time being. With the weather so bad here I havent even taken the boat on the lake yet since I bought it. I have to take some pics. Good to know you carried that weight well. I was debating on putting my battery in the center of the boat, but may not have to. Im not going to have an OB, at least I dont think I will. I just picked up a 55lb thrust Minn Mota at Gander...they have a $50 rebate till the 1st.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 26, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Good idea with the clips and bilge. Im going to do the same thing for now...peace of mind having that for the time being. With the weather so bad here I havent even taken the boat on the lake yet since I bought it. I have to take some pics. Good to know you carried that weight well. I was debating on putting my battery in the center of the boat, but may not have to. Im not going to have an OB, at least I dont think I will. I just picked up a 55lb thrust Minn Mota at Gander...they have a $50 rebate till the 1st.




my buddy just bought that same 55lb trolling motor from Dicks. its really sweet! unfortunately i have to have the bilge pump! i dont know if i have leaky rivets or what but i have a leaky boat! lol... its not terrible but enough to not want in my boat! i bet you cant wait for that storm to pass so you can get out on your boat! let me know how it does and definately share some pictures!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 26, 2012)

You have no idea...today I took a ride to the ramp I use on the intercoastal, just because I miss it lol. Strange seeing not one car/trailer parked in the lot. I was debating on buying that Minn Kota because its the freshwater one, but was told the only difference between that the the saltwater one is the anode which I can buy. I do know if I use it in salt, it voids the warranty. Tempted to get the jon in the skinnys. How does that 55 push your friends boat? Cant wait to try it


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 26, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> You have no idea...today I took a ride to the ramp I use on the intercoastal, just because I miss it lol. Strange seeing not one car/trailer parked in the lot. I was debating on buying that Minn Kota because its the freshwater one, but was told the only difference between that the the saltwater one is the anode which I can buy. I do know if I use it in salt, it voids the warranty. Tempted to get the jon in the skinnys. How does that 55 push your friends boat? Cant wait to try it




it pushes his boat along great! but he has a 14ft tracker topper... somehow i am faster with the 40lb than he is with his 55lb and an upgraded propeller. i cant immagine being all that lighter than his boat after i added all the weight of my modifications? must be because i have less surface area creating drag on the water than him? i think you should take the boat out in the back intercoastal canals! you wont have any problem in the no wake zones! i dont know about going in the minimum wake zones though? i personally have been 40+ mph in those sections on a few occasions (only when the cops werent looking! haha)


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh wow..ok. Maybe so. When I picked up my motor at Gander the other day, they had a 14' tracker way in the back. THey dont sell jons anymore and the mgr said it was from an old purchase, customer wasnt satisfied. Transom was all splintered. I know most of the guys there so I left my name and # for when they are ready to get rid of it


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 27, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Oh wow..ok. Maybe so. When I picked up my motor at Gander the other day, they had a 14' tracker way in the back. THey dont sell jons anymore and the mgr said it was from an old purchase, customer wasnt satisfied. Transom was all splintered. I know most of the guys there so I left my name and # for when they are ready to get rid of it




that tracker would be sweet! i would love to have a 14ft wide semi-v... maybe next year i can sell my boat and start over again!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 28, 2012)

went out fishing tonight in my buddy's little lake behind his house... this lake and i have a love/hate relationship!!! the fish are extremely hard to find and up until tonight i haven't caught anything despite the countless hours of trying! i had a BIG bass snap my 4lb test line on my ultra light the other night due to my excitement i rushed reeling it to the boat and lost the bass... so i know there are big ones in there! tonight however i couldnt get anything over 6inches! lol... caught 3 baby bass and one blue gill.... not happy about any of that! haha... anyways here are some pictures from tonight!



i made my own launch ramp! 



sunset tonight...






baby fish :/


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the same torpedo top lure...that thing is fun to reel in!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice pics! At least you caught something, isnt it amazing how those little guys get hooked?? And you cant beat having the pond/lake to yourself. We finally went out yesterday. Didnt take the trolling motor out so we paddled around (didnt register her yet). Had fun but no fish...too hot. But it was nice to get a feel for the boat and what changes we want to make. Your plan/layout seems to work great.


----------



## Doubles (Jul 3, 2012)

Surf,

Where'd you get your seat pedestals? How tall are they? How's the stability of the boat at that height? Thanks buddy -- keep up the good work.

Doubles


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 3, 2012)

Doubles said:


> Surf,
> 
> Where'd you get your seat pedestals? How tall are they? How's the stability of the boat at that height? Thanks buddy -- keep up the good work.
> 
> Doubles




i got the seat pedestals and swivels at walmart... the pedestals were $14 and are 7inches tall (if i remember correctly?) and the swivels were $11... i dont have a problem with stability fishing on the seats or standing up on the platform. im not saying i can run around the boat worry free dancing around... but i feel comfortable enough to say that i wont be getting wet unless i jump in!


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just came accross your mod:
1) I really like the colour (Canadian spelling eh!) combo! What colors/kind of paint did you use?
2) I've been reading what I thought were your fiance's posts based on your avatar picture for a month now. A hot girl working on her tin boat, I knew it was too good to be true... It all makes sense now :wink: If I ever have to start dating again she better own her own boat, and I'm going to want to see a picture of the boat before I make a decision! :LOL2: 
3) When I watched your outboard demonstration video, I was worried the motor might land in the pail of water... I want you to see the stand I built based on one I found on youtube. This holds the 30 lb 3.3 hp in the picture and a 60lb 6 hp 4 stroke I just bought no problem. I'm sure it could handle even more weight, and I just used scraps of 8-10 inch boards & screws I had laying around. With one new 2x10x8 board and six-eight 3"+ screws, you could have one heavy duty stand for about $8 :!: I don't use it to run the motor's in a pail of water (I just put the outboard on the back of the boat on the trailer) but it's a great affordable, stable, stand! If necessary to run the motor with it, for a few more bucks (and lbs) you could build it out of a 2x12x8 and get a pail between the feet.

Cheers,


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 4, 2012)

@ Scott1298... thats so funny that you thought i was some chick modding her boat!  haha... ya i am pretty lucky when it comes to my girl! she helps me work on the boat and she actually loves going out on it with me! you are definately right about my engine stand! i just built that quick to see if my motor would even run at all! i may have to steal your idea and build an engine stand similar! thanks for the help!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 5, 2012)

so for my 4th of July we woke up super early and went fishing... still cant seem to catch anything bigger than a baby bass! oh... and a turtle :/ 

finally got to take the little ESKA 7hp full speed... not really all that fast! lol... but heres a video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhBCVKfRsPQ&feature=youtu.be



















this was all at Lake Smith in Va Beach/Norfolk... its a pretty big lake and i think i found a few spots that i need to try next time early in the morning. there are big bass and cats in there i just need to find them!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jul 5, 2012)

You have a nice little fishing hole there...very nice. And as long as your catching...the big ones will come along.


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 5, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> @ Scott1298... thats so funny that you thought i was some chick modding her boat!  haha... ya i am pretty lucky when it comes to my girl! she helps me work on the boat and she actually loves going out on it with me! you are definately right about my engine stand! i just built that quick to see if my motor would even run at all! i may have to steal your idea and build an engine stand similar! thanks for the help!



She sounds like a keeper!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 5, 2012)

im hoping to get back out this Sunday and catch something bigger than little Nemo! haha... 

i will have to admit i am a little upset at how slow my 12ft boat goes with a 7hp outboard on it! i know its a 1974 engine but still! i would be surprised if it pushed me faster than 5mph! is there anything i can do to my old outboard to make it push my boat faster? sooner or later i am going to have to go out on my boat with my future father in law on his 14 wide with a 9.9 on it and he is going to drive circles around me! lol... i can already hear the jokes! haha


this is my future brother and father in law on his wide 14 with 9.9


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, sorry if this is a little nosy but why aren't those sweet "Buckshot" decals on? I'm following him on Facebook


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 5, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Hey, sorry if this is a little nosy but why aren't those sweet "Buckshot" decals on? I'm following him on Facebook




lol... i was just asking myself that today! i havent talked to him about making smaller ones yet and i havent decided what to do with the big decal i have? i am thinking about making an aluminum plate for the front deck and putting the decal on that? i dunno? ideas are welcome


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 5, 2012)

Hahaha... Here are some off the top of my head. Tacklebox,tackle tray, back of seats, outboard of it doesn't already have somethin. THE BRONCO!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 5, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Hahaha... Here are some off the top of my head. Tacklebox,tackle tray, back of seats, outboard of it doesn't already have somethin. THE BRONCO!




the back window of the bronco is more than likely where it will end up!


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey man, stop throwing those tiny lures and you'll stop catching tiny fish! Lol

I used to only fish 3" senkos up here in CT because i had consistent luck with them. I would catch a handful of 1-pound largemouths each trip. Eventually I switched to 5" senkos and started catching 2-3 pounders! Big bait for bigger fish!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 5, 2012)

gumbo860 said:


> Hey man, stop throwing those tiny lures and you'll stop catching tiny fish! Lol
> 
> I used to only fish 3" senkos up here in CT because i had consistent luck with them. I would catch a handful of 1-pound largemouths each trip. Eventually I switched to 5" senkos and started catching 2-3 pounders! Big bait for bigger fish!




you are exactly right!!! i use the bigger stuff but i guess i just need to use it more


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 5, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha... Here are some off the top of my head. Tacklebox,tackle tray, back of seats, outboard of it doesn't already have somethin. THE BRONCO!
> ...


That's what I was thinkin! :lol:


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 6, 2012)

great job on the decks. was wondering if that twelve was stable while standing on the casting deck? its seems like its always windy on harwood mills over here in newport news. dont know if i want to deck mine.


----------



## Mizzie (Jul 6, 2012)

It's rare that I read a whole 8 page thread but I have to admit, I love that boat! Great job can't wait to see future mods. And even though I'm a Chevy guy, that's a bad a$$ looking bronco makes me miss my old K5 blazer.

Mike


----------



## TheMaestro (Jul 6, 2012)

Seems to me the 7hp should be a little faster than that...Have you checked the angle of it? Is there an adjustment pin for that on there?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 6, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Seems to me the 7hp should be a little faster than that...Have you checked the angle of it? Is there an adjustment pin for that on there?


And the pitch of the prop.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 7, 2012)

joseph101088 said:


> great job on the decks. was wondering if that twelve was stable while standing on the casting deck? its seems like its always windy on harwood mills over here in newport news. dont know if i want to deck mine.




FINALLY!!!! someone else from VA! seriously... i am completely new to freshwater fishing in VA and am in desperate need of someone that knows where to go and what to use! my future father in law keeps his fishing holes (all of which are on base) to himself and i cant get on base anyways! id be down to go fish sometime just let me know! 

as far as answering your question about my casting deck being stable.... i am somewhat of a smaller guy (5'7' and 170lbs) and i feel confident on my casting deck! but i also am a surfer and balance and I get along pretty good? lol... i would say put on a deck that is removable and see how it feels for you! 

hit me up sometime if you wanna fish! [email protected]


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 7, 2012)

Mizzie said:


> It's rare that I read a whole 8 page thread but I have to admit, I love that boat! Great job can't wait to see future mods. And even though I'm a Chevy guy, that's a bad a$$ looking bronco makes me miss my old K5 blazer.
> 
> Mike




thank you very much! i am seriously pleased with my first build and cant wait to start over again! (although my fiance isnt too thrilled with the idea! haha) as far as Ford vs Chevy.... i actually am a chevy guy myself and i was looking at some K5's last night on craigslist lol... this is my 2nd bronco however and i do love bronco's! lets face it... a bronco in decent shape is cheaper than a k5 in similar shape!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 7, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Seems to me the 7hp should be a little faster than that...Have you checked the angle of it? Is there an adjustment pin for that on there?




there is adjustment and i know that it needs to be adjusted! i am not completely certain on how to properly adjust the angle of the motor to transom though? i have been told that the outboard needs to go in a strait line downwards when the boat is in a level position? as of now the motor is angled too far inward toward the transom of the boat! 




@theyyounggun: how do i check the pitch of the prop and what is a good angle as a general rule of thumb?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok here's the truth. I don't know! But I'm pretty sure the pitch is the last number. And that the higher pitch=more speed and lower pitch=more power. You would need :---) to check with somebody else first though.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 7, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> joseph101088 said:
> 
> 
> > great job on the decks. was wondering if that twelve was stable while standing on the casting deck? its seems like its always windy on harwood mills over here in newport news. dont know if i want to deck mine.
> ...



i would like to go out sometime when its not near triple digits. i mainly fish on the peninsula. in three lakes with great populations of perch bass and chain pickerel. might measure for decks tonight have two full sheets of wood in garage just waiting to be used.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 8, 2012)

woke up at 4am this morning to go catch some catfish!!! my future father-in-law finally said he would take us out where he fishes on base. we dropped in on a large pond/lake (that is super shallow and FULL of grass!!!) shoot across that and come to a "lock" of some sort that you have to use a trolly/ramp system to get across to the other side and we fished the back creeks for several hours then back across the lock and lake back to the trucks. it was a pretty fun day catching lots of cats and 4 pretty big ones that we kept. also decided that my little ESKA 7 horse is just not strong enough to push my little boat :/ going to have to sell it on craigslist and hope to find a 9.9 for cheap soon! if anyone has an older outboard laying around let me know please! 


heres another video... this is full speed and after i adjusted the tilt on the motor properly

https://youtu.be/f-83RBHaMKA





this is at the lock





back at the boat ramp



this didnt help the little outboard push my boat at all! lol...



and the catches of the day


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 9, 2012)

HELP!!!!! i think i may have found the answer to my prayers for a 9.9!? i need your advise on whether you would buy this motor or not and if so would you pay $250 for it? 

here is what the seller says about the motor


"9.9 hp Johnson outboard for sale

Motor ran when it was put up, but has been in storage for quite sometime
cylinder will turn with some force put needs to be freed up
Tiller model, short shaft
You can get it running or use it for parts"

in addition i asked him if he thinks it will run with a little bit of work and he says that he is confident that if i clean the carb and soak the cylinder it will free up and run


here are a few pictures... rough shape but so is everything i buy before i get my hands on it!


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 10, 2012)

FINALLY!!!! someone else from VA! seriously... i am completely new to freshwater fishing in VA and am in desperate need of someone that knows where to go and what to use! my future father in law keeps his fishing holes (all of which are on base) to himself and i cant get on base anyways! id be down to go fish sometime just let me know! 

as far as answering your question about my casting deck being stable.... i am somewhat of a smaller guy (5'7' and 170lbs) and i feel confident on my casting deck! but i also am a surfer and balance and I get along pretty good? lol... i would say put on a deck that is removable and see how it feels for you! 

hit me up sometime if you wanna fish! [email protected][/quote]


thanks for the advice on the deck man. i put one on mine yesterday.(pics on my thread) took it out today for thirty minutes to see if i like it and i must say i feel more stable standing on the deck than standing on the hull itself. now to find some carpet. might be the best mod i have done.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 10, 2012)

so i was all set on buying that 1974 johnson 9.9 listed above but the guy didnt respond to my phone calls or texts today so i figured he was blowing me off and sold it to someone else? 

found this one tonight ... its a 1983 and the pistons arent seized but it doesnt run either? he says he bought it from a good friend and used it for a few months but then got busy and it sat for a month and now it wont start? he says he let it sit with gas in the carbs and he thinks that cleaning the carbs will make it run again.... here is his listing:

"I have a short shaft 83 evenrude outboard motor with a stainless steel prop, 300dlrs firm. Runs good but cant seem to get it to start. Hasnt been started in a while and may need to clean the carburator."







the outside is ugly but under the hood looks clean?


oh ya... and the original guy from the 1974 texted me back finally and still has the motor! lol... so if you had to choose between the two which one would you choose? the newer one that the pistons arent seized on or the older one thats only $50 cheaper?


----------



## moberg12 (Jul 10, 2012)

obviously the newer one that isn't seized up. It it really simple to pull a carb take it apart, clean & rebuild it. The rebuild kits are really cheap too.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 10, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> obviously the newer one that isn't seized up. It it really simple to pull a carb take it apart, clean & rebuild it. The rebuild kits are really cheap too.



thats what i am thinking also... cleaning/rebuilding a carb doesnt scare me ive done that before several times... i just am a little concerned that after sitting for only a month that it doesnt start? my motorcycle sits for months on end sometimes and she still starts up? to me it sounds a little fishy? but i still think for $300 i should be able to track down any electrical or fuel related problem and get it running! 

talked to the guy tonight and its all set up for this saturday! so unless something changes i will be part of the johnson/evinrude family!


----------



## Kismet (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with your choice. 

You will be a very happy camper.

Decals are relatively inexpensive and there's a thread by ?Johny? about painting inexpensively.

There's just not that much that needs work on the old 2 strokes...coils, points, condensor, plugs and plug wires...and the carb. Other stuff is mostly maintenance material.


Best wishes.


It WILL be heavier on that 12ftr. Get ready to rearrange your weight distribution.


----------



## moberg12 (Jul 10, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> i just am a little concerned that after sitting for only a month that it doesnt start? my motorcycle sits for months on end sometimes and she still starts up? to me it sounds a little fishy?



These old outboards don't like to sit, especially with ethanol gas. If you have to run ethanol make sure to treat it with sta-bill marine ethanol treatment. It would be even better to not run ethanol at all. You should be able to search online for gas stations near you that still have non-ethanol gas. 

When I bought my 30hp rude it would start but wouldn't idle and then stalled. I rebuilt the carb and it ran like a champ. The 40 Yamaha I just bought wouldn't start when I got it, I cleaned and rebuilt the carbs and now it runs awesome. My pops has a late 80"s Tohatsu that wasn't running right, guess what fixed it??


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 12, 2012)

ok... so the old ESKA is sold!!! got exactly what i was asking for it and enough to buy the Evinrude 9.9 tomorrow night! the guy is using my ESKA on a 10ft plastic bassfisher so it will be perfect for him! even might have made a fishing buddy out of the deal!? i cant wait to pick up the new motor! ill be sure to keep you all posted on the motor rebuild process...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 12, 2012)

moberg12 said:


> These old outboards don't like to sit, especially with ethanol gas. If you have to run ethanol make sure to treat it with sta-bill marine ethanol treatment. It would be even better to not run ethanol at all. You should be able to search online for gas stations near you that still have non-ethanol gas.
> 
> When I bought my 30hp rude it would start but wouldn't idle and then stalled. I rebuilt the carb and it ran like a champ. The 40 Yamaha I just bought wouldn't start when I got it, I cleaned and rebuilt the carbs and now it runs awesome. My pops has a late 80"s Tohatsu that wasn't running right, guess what fixed it??




well i cant wait to rebuild the carb and listen to her roar! better yet... i cant wait to fly on the water!  maybe ill be lucky and a little sea foam in the gas will solve the problem? worked on my motorcycle!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 12, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I agree with your choice.
> 
> You will be a very happy camper.
> 
> ...




i am planning on relocating the battery (which weighs 60lbs) so hopefully that will be enough? you wouldnt by any chance have a link for the thread about inexpensively painting an outboard would you? cause that has my name ALL over it! haha


----------



## J.P. (Jul 12, 2012)

Kismet said:


> There's just not that much that needs work on the old 2 strokes...coils, points, condensor, plugs and plug wires...and the carb.


i think this one has CDI, which is more reliable than keterring ignition (points and condenser). but if the power pack breaks down, like what happened to mine (ran good then suddenly won't). there's no way to repair it and replacement is the only fix. average cost is $300-100 (depends on whether new or used and OEM or replacement), lucky i found a new OEM for $40. so check the spark, haggle if no spark. no spark doesn't automatically mean busted CDI but you can't know until you test everything.

motors need these things to run: spark, combustion and fuel/air..... when buying a dead motor you must be sure there is good spark and combustion. that will mean the problem is somewhere in the fuel /air (usually the carb), which is relatively simple to fix.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 14, 2012)

well everyone... got a couple of new additions!  i guess a new build thread will be coming soon...


picked these up last night!!!












so now i have an Evinrude 9.9 and an 84 Delhi 1430! cant wait to start working on them!!!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jul 14, 2012)

Whoa! A new bigger boat! You musta got a sweet deal for both! So Buckshot II ? Congrats, cant wait to see the build!


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 14, 2012)

jealous :arrow: this guy is wanted a 14


----------



## Kismet (Jul 14, 2012)

...and in the shadowy cavern, wherein the incarnation of TinBoat addiction quietly goes about his business, a throaty chuckle filters out from the depths, as the sound of the clicking of ivory counters marks the gathering of yet another soul.

"Sooo easy," says the wraith, "and a young one too. I'll have him in my ranks for many years. He'll always find just 'one more' which will make life better."



:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:




_(edit: one of Johny25's posts on painting: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26166&p=270253&hilit=paint+johnson#p270253 )_


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jul 14, 2012)

NICE!!! I just picked up a 14' a few weeks ago myself and sold my 12. Cool, now I can work alongside your mod. Ive been stripping the boat here and there when I can. Had the original paint but it was worn. The PO had carpeted the benches so I wanted to get all that glue off. So far so good. Look forward to your next mod...and CONGRATS


----------



## JRyno10 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat and motor! Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 14, 2012)

thank you all!!! im pretty excited to get this build going. i need to sell my other boat for some funds though... right now i am going to focus on getting to outboard running. did a little playing around with it today and couldnt get it to start. i half expected that but was hoping to get lucky lol... ive got a carb kit and fuel filter/pump on order and discovered a few things wrong with the engine. i checked for spark and was able to get spark on the bottom spark plug but not on the top one? so i am thinking there is a bad coil? i need to check resistance on the coils and see if that is the case? anyone ever had this same problem? i feel strongly that after i fix the spark issue the engine should fire right up!

i noticed the tiller arm has gears that are slipping and not making a good connection for the throttle? i have heard this is a common problem but will buying a new tiller arm solve the problem? is there a way to fix the problem without buying a new arm?

also there are some things missing on the mount/tilt? the tilt pin is not there at all and there are several springs just hanging loose and i dont see a tilt lock anywhere? can anyone send me a couple pictures of their johnson/evinrude so i can see what i am missing?


my model # is E10RCNS which makes it a 1982

here is my tilt/mounting bracket


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's a helpful site for the motor...

https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson_9.9_troubleshooting.htm


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 18, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> Here's a helpful site for the motor...
> 
> https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson_9.9_troubleshooting.htm




love that website! very helpful indeed!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 18, 2012)

ok... so a little update. Buckshot now has a new owner as of today! i believe she went to a good home. a guy bought it for him and his son to fish the lake in his backyard. he seemed very pleased with his new boat!

i still have the trailer and now have the 1430 sitting on it just waiting on me to start modifying!  i have been waiting to sell buckshot first before i start work and also have been waiting on a few parts for the evinrude 9.9 to get it running. so hopefully this weekend the motor will be running and work will commence on the boat! 


all that being said... there is a 91 Lowe 14 WIDE with trailer, 15hp johnson, bow mount trolling motor, trailer, and some carpet/decks for $500 on CL right now!!!!! the guy only has his email to respond to so i am desperately waiting for him to call me! the wait sucks.... this would be the absolute perfect boat for me and my fiance to go fishing with! i would still do a little work to the 1430 and sell it as a total package for someone else to enjoy. i have all fingers and toes crossed and have been praying non stop that this guy calls me and says to come get the boat! ill keep you posted...

here is the boat i am hoping to get!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 18, 2012)

oh ya... here is a couple rough drawings of what i have in mind for the 1430 if i end up keeping her for myself!


----------



## panFried (Jul 19, 2012)

Surfin:

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! That's a good find for $500. I was able to snag a 77 Lowe 1632 w/ 9.8 hp and trailer in good condition for 700, so I'm sure youre chomping the finger nails. Good luck!


----------



## ntbarone (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey man, I love your project. It's simple but yet pretty awesome. =D> The swimming pool test was hilarious. :LOL2: HAHA! Anyway, I bought a very similar boat to yours. 12' long 32" wide. My intentions are to build some decking on it soon as well and place higher pedestals, but of course, being a noob, you're not gonna run into problems until you start reading about what you purchased on other forums  . Just a question, I noticed your pedestals are about 7" tall right and your seats bring you up about another 3-4"? Does it create an uncomfortable "balancing act" for you when you're out on your boat and fishing? I know bringing up your center of gravity may cause issues, but wasn't sure how bad till I read a forum discussing a boat similar to ours. I'm willing to settle for lower pedestals, seats and a decking similar to yours, but just wanted to know what your experience has been like. There's a guy on tinboats that has a sweet setup on his jon boat decked out and all, but he has a 14' jonny, which i've read is the recommended size for decking as long as floor is minimum 36" wide. Here's a pick of my current project. Just getting the paint stripped. I intend on bed lining the bottom.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pid=3483


----------



## ntbarone (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh and two more questions. How did you secure your seat posts to the benches and did you use any kind of support under your casting deck? I think your first bench is closer to the front of the boat than mine is, so I could see why you might not have.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 24, 2012)

@ ntbarone:


thank you!!! i loved that boat it was a great little boat and perfect for pond/lake fishing! i had my doubt about how stable it was going to be but in the end i wouldnt have done anything different to it! i kept the front deck as low as possible by setting it just on top of the front two seats and after all the added weight somehow the boat seemed more stable! the casting deck was a pleasure to fish off of too! no stability problems with me, my fiance, outboard and all fishing gear. it was heavy as hell though! lol... i would say for you (your boat is actually wider than mine was) 7in pedistals will be just fine.

(how i secured my pedistals) i cut out 1/2in plywood in the shape of the top of the bench, carpeted it, and used 1 and 1/2in self tapping screws to attatch the plywood to the bench and used the same screws to attatch the pedistals to the plywood and bench. there was 10 screws total. 4 in the pedistal and 6 in the plywood. 

(support under my casting deck) originally i didnt think i would need any extra support? the 1/2in plywood held my weight just fine. but overnight the plywood warped and curled? so i too a couple 1x's and screwed them to the bottom across the width of the plywood. then i decided to cut a hatch in the casting deck and was worried about it weakening the floor. so i used 2x4's and built a square around the hole i cut out and fastened it to the bottom of the plywood. no problems with support at all! i even had my friend who weighs 220lbs standing up there without any issues.

cant wait to see how your boat turns out! let me know how the bed liner goes! i want to do that to my new boat.


----------



## ntbarone (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome man! Thanks for the reply brotha. I will definately keep you posted and will be uploading more pics as soon as I can get a break from school. Far as the bedliner, I hear it wasn't the greatest idea due to potential drag, but then another dude responded on this post I was reading saying basically, "it's a jon boat, not a speed boat". I too don't plan on going too fast in a jon boat even after I add the 9horse johnson im gettin for it, and it's not like the boat will have rocks in the bed liner. :LOL2: lol. I put some thought into it, but my boat's gonna last after going that option. I'm trying to find out if I need to prime the underside of the boat prior to rolling on the bedliner since it's aluminum and I'm debating whether I go to walmart and get the rustoleom bedliner kit or get something more expensive. Will keep posted! :mrgreen:


----------



## ntbarone (Jul 24, 2012)

...And another question. When you added the 7hp motor to your 12'er and you sat to drive your boat, how secure did the seating feel? I know, I'm probably being ridiculous, but in my head, the worst could happen. LOL. The seats were solid after you tapped them into the benches right? I mean it's probably ridiculous of me to ask, but I would figure the seating could get loose while the weight of the passenger is pulled back from maybe goin 15mph or so. No looseness after? I mean 10 tap screws should be enough so secure a seat right? LOL :LOL2: . Yes, I'm a noob. =D>


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 24, 2012)

ntbarone said:


> ...And another question. When you added the 7hp motor to your 12'er and you sat to drive your boat, how secure did the seating feel? I know, I'm probably being ridiculous, but in my head, the worst could happen. LOL. The seats were solid after you tapped them into the benches right? I mean it's probably ridiculous of me to ask, but I would figure the seating could get loose while the weight of the passenger is pulled back from maybe goin 15mph or so. No looseness after? I mean 10 tap screws should be enough so secure a seat right? LOL :LOL2: . Yes, I'm a noob. =D>




as far as the priming before bedliner... i would say yes you should prime but i am not an expert on that? i typically just scuff up the surface, clean it, and then paint on top of that.

and for your question about the seats... well originally i only used 1in self tapping screws and they werent long enough to get more than a couple threads into the metal of the bench seat and they did pull out a bit. so i went with the longer screws and everything was fine. i cant answer about how it felt going 15mph cause that little 7hp wouldnt push me more than 5mph! lol... there were secure enough for me! i didnt use the smallest diameter screws though? i went with pretty thick screws to give as much surface area as possible to grab. i would say you can try it the way i did it and if it doesnt work for you then you really didnt screw anything up? 

do you know how much that rustoleum bedliner kit from walmart cost? and does it come in other colors besides black? i may have to look into that! i am wanting to bedline the bottom of the inside of my boat.

good luck in whatever you decide to do to your boat! the first one is always trial and error!


----------



## ntbarone (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey man! So here's the Rustoleum kit from Wallyworld. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Oleum-1gal-Kit-Pro-Grade-Truck-Bed/17203476?findingMethod=rr
Anywho, I haven't seen multi colors, but maybe you can paint over it after applying the rusto kit with something that won't peel off as easy. I plan on putting a flooring similar to yours of plywood, along with the decking and plywood on the benches, but im gonna water seal everything and bedliner it for grip that way I can hose everything down incase it gets all grimey after fishing, and paint the decking a contrasting grey to the boats black lining. Im also gonna leave the railing on the boat a polished aluminum so it could look pretty sexy. You'll see my finished product in a couple months hopefully dude.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 25, 2012)

ntbarone said:


> Hey man! So here's the Rustoleum kit from Wallyworld. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Oleum-1gal-Kit-Pro-Grade-Truck-Bed/17203476?findingMethod=rr
> Anywho, I haven't seen multi colors, but maybe you can paint over it after applying the rusto kit with something that won't peel off as easy. I plan on putting a flooring similar to yours of plywood, along with the decking and plywood on the benches, but im gonna water seal everything and bedliner it for grip that way I can hose everything down incase it gets all grimey after fishing, and paint the decking a contrasting grey to the boats black lining. Im also gonna leave the railing on the boat a polished aluminum so it could look pretty sexy. You'll see my finished product in a couple months hopefully dude.




A COUPLE OF MONTHS!? you need to work faster than that!


----------



## ntbarone (Jul 25, 2012)

HAHA! Trust me Im tryin. Just calling it a couple of months just to be safe. I might have it done in less than a month realistically. I just started up on it again. Finally flipped it over to start strippin and sandin the underside. so far so good that even the paint stripper getting on my hands feels good.


----------



## ntbarone (Aug 3, 2012)

Fricken psyched man! Can't wait for this crap to cure so I can flip it and get the rest done!
Check out my album! https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pid=3505


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 3, 2012)

ntbarone said:


> Fricken psyched man! Can't wait for this crap to cure so I can flip it and get the rest done!
> Check out my album! https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pid=3505




looks great!!! is that the herculiner?


----------



## ntbarone (Aug 4, 2012)

Nah, it's the Rustoleum bedliner kit from walmart. It's not as gritty as herculiner, but I'm pretty happy with it. Just did it today. Gotta let it cure for a good week. Gonna flip it over when done and repeat the process on the inside, then start the decking.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 4, 2012)

it has to cure a week!? holy crap!!! lol.... im too impatient for something like that haha! im sure its gonna turn out great though!


----------



## ouachita2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Juat bought a 1976 Ouachita Jon Boat-Aluminum, 14'.

I got the trailer, (not boat trailer, but is now) Boat, 2 Trolling motors, for $300.00 
So far, I have had the boat for about 3 weeks and have done work on it everyday since I got it. 
Now, I'm looking to do the same as you. Whats the price difference? I can only imagine it will be considerably considering it's Wally World...don't get me wrong, I'm a regular shopper myself, but am worried about the quality and how long it will last. A couple of years should suffice as I will eventually move to a larger boat.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 14, 2012)

ouachita2012 said:


> Juat bought a 1976 Ouachita Jon Boat-Aluminum, 14'.
> 
> I got the trailer, (not boat trailer, but is now) Boat, 2 Trolling motors, for $300.00
> So far, I have had the boat for about 3 weeks and have done work on it everyday since I got it.
> Now, I'm looking to do the same as you. Whats the price difference? I can only imagine it will be considerably considering it's Wally World...don't get me wrong, I'm a regular shopper myself, but am worried about the quality and how long it will last. A couple of years should suffice as I will eventually move to a larger boat.






sounds like you got a great deal! show us some pictures!!! what is it that you are wanting to do to your boat?


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 9, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> joseph101088 said:
> 
> 
> > great job on the decks. was wondering if that twelve was stable while standing on the casting deck? its seems like its always windy on harwood mills over here in newport news. dont know if i want to deck mine.
> ...


I was looking through your thread and realized I'm allowed on base if you ever wanna go we should plan something


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 9, 2012)

have you ever fished on base up near you? ive heard there is good fishing up there!


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't but I hear there are striper right off Langley at certain times and ft eustis has some good catfish spots


----------



## fishingTime (Nov 21, 2013)

Boat looks great man and you should take a look at the build i got going and i found a gamefisher 7.5 hp outboard for 150 what do you think?


----------



## BigGroupofTrees (Aug 7, 2014)

I know this thread is kinda old but in looking around for advice on modifying jon boats this one popped up on google and man this was a good find, ive gone through all of your builds and each one has given me lots of good ideas on how I can modify my new 1436 alumacraft I just got a few days ago, I just had one question though, what process did you go through to prep the boat for painting and what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362641#p362641 said:


> BigGroupofTrees » Today, 18:43[/url]"]I know this thread is kinda old but in looking around for advice on modifying jon boats this one popped up on google and man this was a good find, ive gone through all of your builds and each one has given me lots of good ideas on how I can modify my new 1436 alumacraft I just got a few days ago, I just had one question though, what process did you go through to prep the boat for painting and what kind of paint did you use?




there are a lot better ways to paint than how i did and a lot better paints to use... but what i did was pressure wash the boat real good and then used a scotch brite pad or 800-1000 grit sand paper and scuffed up the boat... then i rinsed and let the boat dry before spraying the boat with rustoleum spray paint. it scuffs easily and gets scratched up but you can just hit the scratched part with spray paint real quick and its like new again. hope this helps and good luck with your build! 1436 is a good boat to start with!


----------



## BigGroupofTrees (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks for the info!! haven't gotten around to painting it yet just because it seems like its going to take forever so I've just been putting it off haha. I have however finished my front deck and put chairs on the front and back and just picked up a trailer for it yesterday, slowly but surely it's coming together, on your lowe 1436 you had at one point what engine did you feel do best for it with the deck and everything you had on it? I'm in the process now of trying to find an outboard and wonder what size would be good.


----------

